# Smoke Hollow Pro Smoker Deluxe Barrel Grill?



## djoseph74 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new here, and looking for a new smoker/charcoal grill.  I don't have the budget for something like a Lang or Horizon, so I was looking at the Smoke Hollow with offset firebox.

http://www.grillsdirect.com/charcoa...rts/smokehollowprosmokerdeluxebarrelgrill.cfm

I was wondering if anyone had experience with this one?  Is it worth the $599?

-Dan


----------



## gmikesmith (Feb 18, 2013)

dj,

I'm new to the forum and am fairly new to smoking.  I got the Smoke Hollow offset smoker a little before Christmas and have been very pleased with it.  I haven't done any mods to it and it's done very well.  I've smoked on it every other weekend since I got it and am really getting to where I know the equipment well.  I had some trouble with controlling the temperature at first, but that was a result of my inexperience.  I as trying to use briquettes as I would for grilling and they just didn't work well.  I swapped over to lump charcoal and it works great.  I can now keep a consistent temperature and feed it about every hour and a half to 2 hours.

The quality was excellent and the instructions were very easy to follow.

Hope this gets to you in time to help with your decision.  I think it's well worth the money.

Happy smoking!!


----------



## djoseph74 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi,

I actually didn't see this reply until now.  It does help.  I didn't end up getting one, but now I know when I want to move to offset, I can safely go this route. 

Thanks!

-Dan


----------

